# Sioux Falls Skyforce routs Erie BayHawk



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Keith Brumbaugh scored a season-high 34 points in only his second start to lead the Sioux Falls Skyforce to a 110-92 victory over the visiting Erie BayHawks on Saturday night. The rookie shot an efficient 80 percent from the field (12-of-15) and also recorded a season-high eight rebounds.Erie (9-6) won the opening tip and scored to take an early 2-0 lead, however that proved to be the only lead the BayHawks would enjoy all night. Sioux Falls (10-5) led 56-53 at halftime and outscored Erie 54-39 in the second half to snap their three-game losing streak.
Sioux Falls saw all five starters score in double figures and shot a season-high 55 percent from the field. Glen McGowan recorded his third straight double-double with 21 points and a game-high 12 rebounds. Frank Williams and Carl Elliott chipped in with 14 points apiece.
Erik Daniels led Erie for the second straight night with 18 points and eight rebounds. Mike Cook added 17 points off the bench.
Both teams will now travel to Orem, Utah for the 2009 NBA D-League Showcase. Sioux Falls meets Albuquerque in the Showcase opener on Monday at 12 p.m. CT. Erie takes on Tulsa on Tuesday at 6:30 p.m. ET.


----------

